# hobo stove



## yetisurly (Sep 30, 2005)

Sensing a need for a lightweight stove for a future of Arizona Trail tours, we built some Penny Stoves found at this link: http://www.csun.edu/~mjurey/penny.html.


----------



## yetisurly (Sep 30, 2005)

*light it!*

the stoves get about 15 minutes of full on burn on about 3oz or so of Everclear. Super light, easy (and fun) to make and somewhat wind resistant.

Good times await.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

who knew there was a use for heineken and everclear?


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

That is so cool.

I wanna make one now.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

What do the pennies do? Would it work 10 times as well if you used a dime?


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

*might be*



MB1 said:


> Would it work 10 times as well if you used a dime?


better off with a quarter so you can call and order a pizza when it doesn't work


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

I hadn't seen the penny before. Looks like you might need to drill a few more holes so that you get a blue flame. Or, it could be the grain alcohol - if you use the home improvement store variety (non-drinkable) it burns hotter. I've used one before, and it works fairly well for boiling a cup of tea, but they typically don't put out enough heat to do any major cooking. Post some pics when you use it!


----------



## rocky rode (Nov 15, 2005)

Good goin' guys. I have many cups of joe and a lot of simple meals cooked on beer can stoves. I made a bunch up for Christmas presents last year. I haven't used the penny/ Heinekin (sp?) version. It's supposed to be more effecient. BTW, I don't know what your fuel costs but it would seem the hardware store stuff would be a lot cheaper. Not only that but some of us could be out of "fuel" after the first night out.  

Gary


----------



## firstrax (Nov 13, 2001)

Way back in boyscouts we use to coil up cardboard into tuna cans and pour bacon fat into it. Instant Sterno.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

...and if all else fails, you can just drink the EverClear.


----------



## hoodoo40 (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi, I made a similar stove that uses a screw instead of the penny. Works well. There are cheaper sources for the fuel. I use denatured alcohol. I understand you can use the Heet (for water in gas).

Here is a link that talks about the different alcohol. Also the base link zenstoves, lists lots of options for stoves. The photon stove is the similar stove.

http://zenstoves.net/Fuels.htm#Alcohol

-- John


----------



## hoodoo40 (Oct 18, 2005)

Whoops, posted twice, sorry.

-- John


----------



## rePhil (Jun 20, 2002)

*More stoves*

http://wings.interfree.it/html/main.html


----------

